# Audi TT (mk1) Cabriolet CG Eco Friendly/Swissvax Detail



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I was asked carry out a detail on a clients car within London. Some might know the car, some might not.... Ill let the pics do the talking as this is a little different to most details you will see the use of the eco friendly method was applied.

Car on arrival:










































































As the car was not too dirty there was no need to use the steamer on the body work so instead used Chemical Guys EcoSmart waterless wash, this works by spraying onto the bodywork, leaving for about a min to losen/desolve the dirt then wipe with a microfiber, but this product in itself gives a fantastic gloss enhacement:


















The hood had been subjected to the elements with staining from moss, tress sap and more. For this i did a deep cleanse using the steam cleaner:










































I also used the steam cleaner to clean the arches and the alloys, also made a start to the inteior by steam cleaning the leather seats and interior trim/door shuts. For the leather the steam cleaner is perfect as it allows to add heat and mosture back into the leather, softening it a little and removing some cracks:


























The leather was then treated to LTT Leather Cleaner and Protectant. The Interior was hoovered and the mats steam cleaned:










Onto the exterior.....Inspected the car and too some paint readings with the average reading about 130microns:


















For the correction I used only Scholls Concept compounds (S3 Gold, S17). I really do love these products and if worked correctly can achieve amazing results with none to very little hologramming (even with S3 Gold). I have some 50/50 shots:


























Me in action lol:










After correction:










Then the engine bay was steam cleaned then treated with Swissvax Nano Express on the trim:

Before:








After:

































The car was finished with Swissvax Best of Show wax, Tyres with Swissvax Pneu, Alloys treated to Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn, Windows to 3M Glass Cleaner, Hood to 303 Fabric Guard, Exhaust to Swissvax Metal Polish, Door shuts treated to Swissvax Mirage wax and exterior plastic trim to Swissvax Nano Express....the end results:


















































































































































This was a challenging detai for me, mostly because of the environment i was working in and once i finished the wind picked up and dust flying about everywhere, but the results were already achieved and the car was protected and the owner was very happy with the results.

Thanks for looking

Robert Turner
Prism Detailing


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking good Rob.

Now I'm sure I have seen this somewhere else ..


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

dooka said:


> Looking good Rob.
> 
> Now I'm sure I have seen this somewhere else ..


Could that be because you comment on another forum :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup ..

Just checking ..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

nice work, i never thought of using the steam cleaner on the roof. How much dirt would the CG waterless cope with ? I'm thinking it would be handy to keep some in the car so i could clean it in my lunch hour


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

8)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> nice work, i never thought of using the steam cleaner on the roof. How much dirt would the CG waterless cope with ? I'm thinking it would be handy to keep some in the car so i could clean it in my lunch hour


I would recommend it if you car was not caked in mud. I have used it on my van after driving 1500 miles through every road condition and weather possible and it worked well. Obviously the dirtier the car is, the more product you use and require more Microfibers. As long as you are using a deep pile plush mf and folded if over a few times then it will work fine. Now this is not fool proof, potentially it can inflict very light scratches and this is when you need ot use common sense. In the winter with the road salt I cannot comment on its abilities, but when it comes to winter i will give it a go....ONR might be the solution at that time. But for shows etc, this is a fantastic product. I will try and do a demo on video at some point. If you are interested in obtaining the CG EcoSmart hold off as ill be able to get you a discount code soon as most my customers are wanting this as their wash solution and speaking to the distributer he has agreed on giving a discount, just waiting on the code 

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Rob, the sister car looks lovely after your services. Thank you once again.

Can I have the waterless code discount please when you are ready?

Thank you

Elias


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice work

but the car seemed very well looked after any way. looked ok before


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Demon the car before Rob arrived was just clean. Paint was hazy and roof and interior was in a state. The photos don't show the details beforehand. Now you can see the flakes on the pearl paint clearly. The car changed colour. It is now a lot lighter blue......


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Great results.

When you are steam cleaning the seats, do you need to put a microfibre towel between the steam and the seat, or were you cleaning directly on the leather?
The Missus has just bought a steam cleaner for the wooden floors, and you can purchase attachments for it which might be good for using on the car.

Thanks,
Rogue


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I had wrote a massive explaination and spend 20 mins on it, and when i pressed submit the forum had kicked me out and lost it all and dont have time right now to re write but a summary:

First a thanks to Elias for his hospitality and for his kind comments 

As for the steam cleaning, this really is deepest clean you can give a car. as for the leather les a MF should be used as then you are applying moisture into the leather to make it supple again but the heat will extract the dirt etc onto the mf. You can blast out dirt from crevises without the mf.

As for the EcoSmart, hopefully i will have the discount code in the next couple of days 

Ill make the most in depth reply later when i have more time available.

thanks

Robert


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Rob, defo interested in the discount code, Castle Cement is just up the road and most mornings there is a very thin layer of dust on the car. Its always handy for bird poo too  I would have thought any light scratches would come out easy, possibly even with a DA and Lime Prime on a polishing pad ?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I have secured a discount of 10% using the discount code of *PRM1* through http://www.carwashnwax.co.uk

Speaking to David (very helpful guy) this discount code will apply to any product on the site. Car Wash N Wax is the uk main distributer of Chemical Guys so this code will apply to any of the Chemical Guys products as well.

This was created specifically for the EcoSmart waterless wash system i am using on customers cars which everyone is now interested in using for shows and generally keeping their car clean quickly.

I am able to give you the same discount (10%) on any *Dodo Juice *or* Swissvax *products being an authorised detailer, if your interested in anything from them just let me know.

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Rob, ordered some already......


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is a video, not the best as i need to get another with someone recording me demonstrating this product but hopefully gives you a little idea:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

cheers for the videos Rob, i bet it wasn't easy trying to film and not drop the MF


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

No Problem, got a better hd camera coming so ill post some better videos of future details


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Rob, how long do you leave the ecowash spray in the car before you wipe it off?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

slineTT said:


> Rob, how long do you leave the ecowash spray in the car before you wipe it off?


You really want to spray and wipe within 10-20 seconds, you are wanting to mist it over the panel and wipe, just like using a quick detailer, then afterward buff as you see it starting to haze over with the carnuba content.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Rob, I will do as you said....


----------

